# Neck Check Guitars - Great Pricing on Notched Straight Edge



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I always wanted to get a notched straight edge for neck adjustment but I just could not get around the 80ish bucks Stew Mac sells them for. I did end up finding a company called "Neck Check Guitars" which sells a notched straight edge for 20 bucks! Just thought I would pass this along if anyone is interested...

Neck Check Guitar Repair Tools, Luthier Tools Supplies


----------



## gktoronto (Feb 3, 2011)

Good find! I didn't see the shipping method mentioned on the site, do you know if it is USPS?


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

gktoronto said:


> Good find! I didn't see the shipping method mentioned on the site, do you know if it is USPS?


Just sent them an email regarding this, I'll let you know as soon as I hear from them.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

wow

great prices.


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

Just got an (extremely brief...) answer from them, they use USPS.


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

So I ordered two on Saturday, got confirmation the same day and they left yesterday morning. I'll report when they arrive.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Just got mine in the mail last night. No duty or taxes. Excellent quality instrument and so much cheaper than StewMac!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Yah I got my straight edge and fret rocker a week or so ago. Very happy with both of them!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Cool. Thanks for posting this.
I just ordered the 4 pack with the free rocker.

I may not ever use one or two of them, but you never know.
With my luck, I'd find a need for the one that I didn't order.
Now, I've got the bases covered. Except for the whole knowing how to use them thing... But I can't learn to use a tool if I don't have it. Right?


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

Got mine as well, they seem fine to me. Great value!


----------

